# URGENT HELP NEEDED: Ghost Mantis just molted to sub and one of her raptoral arms isnt working



## Denny1st (Apr 4, 2015)

She just molted and her raptoral arm isnt working she cant even extend it it looks almolst inverted, she just molted and I found her like this.. I need advice, i took tweezers and got the extra left over skin from the molt off of her arm joint but she still cant extend it, i just misted her last night and she didnt molt yet then... She's my greenest most beautiful ghost i have not to mention shes a sweetheart, i just misted her again after my attempt to help her and i dont want her to die, please anyone have any ideas? Also i can take a pic if you want but shes not climbing so I'd have to put her on her back to take it... I dont wanna bother her more (unless i get advice that may help)


----------



## dmina (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune... She should not die from this, I do not think

What instar is she?

I have not experienced this myself.. so I have no suggestions..

Hopefully after she hardens she may have more control..

Sorry


----------



## PlayingMantis (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi there, sorry to hear about the mismolt, it happens to everyone, and fortunately, it doesn't sound too bad. So one of her raptorials isn't working, but the other one is working fine, right? I've had mantises that were able to catch food with only one arm. You said she is not climbing, which could be because she has just molted and her exoskeleton hasn't hardened enough to allow her to climb/walk normally. As long as her legs are fine (i.e., not crooked, bent, etc.), she should be able to walk and climb normally in time.

For now, just leave her be and let her exoskeleton harden and let her adjust. She may not want to eat for 1-3 days after her molt, which is normal, so don't worry about getting her to eat just yet. Once she is ready to eat, see if she can catch food on her own. If not, you may need to use tweezers to hand feed her. I currently have one mantis with no functioning arms (due to a mismolt), and another one with only one arm (because a female was mean to him). The one with no functioning arms requires lots of patience to feed, but the other one with only one arm eats without any issues. Sometimes he may have a little trouble holding on or gripping his food, so I use tweezers to hold the food in place - once he gets a good grip, I can let go and he eats fine.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 4, 2015)

Do not worry. Is her other arm functional? If the other arm is fine there should be absolutely no issues. I had a male ghost that was missing a raptoral arm. He was catching food perfectly fine and reached a full life.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone i really apreciate all that, i realize she would be fine but i forgot to mention she doesnt move, she just lies down wih her head on the ground and looks dead, i thought she was dead at first but i picked her up and saw the arm problem and she started moving, hopefull misting her again will help though

She is now a subadult


----------



## mushroom (Apr 5, 2015)

I have no insight into your ghost's medical issue, but wish you luck.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks. She's not any better. Probably worse, she's not moving when I don't bother her and is just laying there and looks dead still. She's not gonna get better....


----------



## dmina (Apr 5, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.. I think it is the worse part of the hobby... It sounds like you did all you could do...


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear she didn't make it.

I have a mantid in the freezer now myself. A double shield mantis that molted during shipment to me awhile back. I have been feeding it honey and doing all I could to help it - but it finally got so weak there was nothing left I could do. A downside of the hobby to be sure - as there isn't much that can be done to injured mantids.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes thanks i put her in the freezer cuz she was suffering  i still have one female ghost nymph and two male nymphs

this is what she looked like RIP Mildred VII

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/dxbnJZ-pCKQ7lnn5Shh1AwuE3_lr35yrVau5ke-oPuCZQpkhXWNlm1z1FwfRRvyHnSc1Kvra5B21fjUyJ3fLWrDj6JFQeDI6VTQ7=w1332-h473


----------



## mushroom (Apr 8, 2015)

Very sad. Sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Good luck with the remaining ghosts. I have a feeling some fertile ooths and many babies are in your future.

Btw, the link is not working. I would like to see a pic of Mildred in better days.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks i think thats in my future too! this link should work, sorry

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8foJTBlUjYDOGN4MHdGTFdKTEMtRGdYX3hrUkxHZk4wb0U0/view

not the greatest pic it was taken with a not great iphone but someday id like to get a camera with Macro lens..

She got greener every molt and i dont think she was done getting green yet, she was only L5, so young


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 8, 2015)

Denny1st said:


> Thanks i think thats in my future too! this link should work, sorry
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8foJTBlUjYDOGN4MHdGTFdKTEMtRGdYX3hrUkxHZk4wb0U0/view
> 
> ...


Link works fine - she was a pretty green.

If you have access to a camera, or heck you can hold a 50mm lens to a iPhone camera too (member LAME has done it), try the lens reversal trick. You can see it in action in many of my photos, here is the newest using my Canon SX30 IS.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 8, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Link works fine - she was a pretty green.
> 
> If you have access to a camera, or heck you can hold a 50mm lens to a iPhone camera too (member LAME has done it), try the lens reversal trick. You can see it in action in many of my photos, here is the newest using my Canon SX30 IS.


Nice photos! 






I don't know much about cameras. But I know some. This camera is only 5X optical zoom with 9.1 megapixels. I know that's not much. Is that good enough or should I get a new camera? And I don't even know what brand it is but maybe you can tell by the logo. And Thanks for the info Cosby.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's not all about the megapixels so 9MP is plenty.  

I don't think you can do much as that is a point and shoot camera but the photos are good enough.

If you get a DSLR, consider buying a reverse ring or extension tubes to get up close using the cheap, kit lens that comes with the body. Although it won't be as good as using a 'real' macro lens, the results are very good for a fraction of the price!

You can see some of my photos in the Photo section of this forum which was taken using extension tubes. I used to work with reverse rings but just gave up on them after I realised that all the hassle wasn't worth it compared to the results I got with the extension tubes. LOL.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks a bunch Darkrai, I will check them out, also what is a good digital SLR for the price, i know i could look at reviews and stuff but i mean for the purpose of getting close up shots, for this hobby, you probably know that though... also attatchments or lenses that help? but anyways id like one DSLR or any camera that can do up close shots with good quality for the price, and is affordable of course cuz im just 17 y/o with a part time job at a pet store... dont have a whole lot of money to spend, also saving up for when college comes around.

Edit: not that im cheap or anything...


----------



## sgtkeens (Apr 9, 2015)

I lost one today as well, so I know how you feel. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 9, 2015)

Denny1st said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a GE brand camera you have, model A950, here is the PDF version of your manual. For that camera you will have to get a extension tube/adapter tube to attach a lens, but for your model A950 I was unable to find one. Generally 3rd parties only make them for popular cameras, or around the time it was released, so it may not exist.

DSLR cameras are nice, I had a Nikon D3100, but to warn you even used a DSLR is several hundred dollars. If you want to get a real macro lens too they usually start at $600 just for the lens itself, and depending on the lens that is a used price.  

If you want to get a camera to do the reversal lens setup for macro photos, a popular brand of cameras is the Canon Powershot models. Depending on which model you get you should be able to get everything used for only around $100 too. Not sure of your budget but those are the basic prices, and why most have to do the reversal lens trick (myself included).


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 9, 2015)

Denny1st said:


> Thanks a bunch Darkrai, I will check them out, also what is a good digital SLR for the price, i know i could look at reviews and stuff but i mean for the purpose of getting close up shots, for this hobby, you probably know that though... also attatchments or lenses that help? but anyways id like one DSLR or any camera that can do up close shots with good quality for the price, and is affordable of course cuz im just 17 y/o with a part time job at a pet store... dont have a whole lot of money to spend, also saving up for when college comes around.
> 
> Edit: not that im cheap or anything...


I saved up my pocket money from my grandma for 12 years without spending anything for the intermediate DSLR I have now (Canon EOS 550D/Rebel T2i)... as I bought it when I was 12. I'm 16 now and I'm still saving up for my first lens which I'm planning will be a Canon 100m f/2.8L macro, using the money I'm getting from selling surplus insects. Luckily, my dad was into photography before family commitment meant that he had to sell all his equipment so he helped me out at first which was pretty helpful.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 9, 2015)

ok thanks guys!! .. A powershot looks good !  ill save some money


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 10, 2015)

Denny1st said:


> ok thanks guys!! .. A powershot looks good !  ill save some money


Even without modding the Powershot is a great camera series. I have installed CHDK on my Powershot memory card, and I would highly recommend it.

With it installed I have access to RAW images, made a working shutter release for better control, and can run scripts to automate the camera such as the macro focus stacking. CHDK allows the camera to set hundreds of options, many only available on the top of the line series cameras (or many not even then). Heck, it even puts Tetris and such on there for fun.  

Just get the best model you can and go from there. If you have any questions about it all feel free to PM me, I've helped others with it all before.


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok thanks CosbyArt! I will look into it. Can't wait to get a power shot. CHDK sounds awesome too.


----------

